# ¿que está pasando en la organización de Gentoo?

## yodatux

El último Gentoo Weekly Newsletter es del 15 de octubre.

Gentoo 2007.1 no fue lanzado y el 2008.0 lo será “cuando esté listo”

Todavía existe Gentoo?

----------

## Ark del KAOS

emerge --sync, luego existo

Otra cosa es que la fundación esté matándose.

Aparte de que esto no es Ubuntu. No hay por que sacar una "versión" cada X tiempo.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Como que la fundacion esta matandose? Nunca me percate del ultimo post ese. Pense todo seguia sobre reudas.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Veo que también has posteado lo mismo en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-645419.html Seguramente te respondan mejor que yo

...pero vamos, el tema está en que la fundación está desmembrada. Los que no están desaparecidos, se salen.

Y con ese panorama aparece Daniel Robbins, de nuevo, diciendo que está dispuesto a volver a la presidencia y a poner orden.

Mas info: http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/01/12/0152208

Gentoo existir, lo que se dice existir, lo va ha hacer con o sin fundación. Es una distro comunitaria.

Lo que pasa es que la fundación es un órgano importantísimo, y que tengan este lío formado no hace mas que dar una impresión nefasta (no hay mas que ver que parece que últimamente no sale gentoo a relucir mas que para hablar de crisis)

----------

## el_Salmon

¿Puede alguien aclararnos qué está pasando con la organización y la Fundación Gentoo? Las GWN y la web oficial no se actualizan desde octubre. No hay releases desde mayo. ¿hay disputas entre los desarrolladores o algo por el estilo?

Slashdot: Gentoo in Crisis, Robbins Offers Solution 

----------

## dmery

Gentoonitas,

Hay una oferta de Daniel Robbins en su blog: http://blog.funtoo.org/

Creo que todos los usuarios deberian leerla y manifestarse al respecto

Salu2

dmery  :Very Happy: 

----------

## antogc

bueno aunq las formas parecen un poco en plan "salvador" lo que dice tiene muy buena pinta no????? llevo varios meses liado con gentoo en un proyecto de software libre para mi trabajo, antes de empezar con gentoo mis conocimientos en linux eran bastantes bajos, ahora que he aprendido con gentoo no puede desaparecer!!!

un saludo a todos.....

----------

## ekz

@Stolz: Podrías hacer un merge de los 3 hilos que hay abiertos sobre el asunto? Hecho  :Wink:  --Stolz

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-645422.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-645614.html

Yo creo que es el mejor momento para que ex-desarrolladores y desarrolladores que mantienen overlays se unan y hagan un fork de gentoo utilizando paludis, e-init y todas esas configuraciones y CFLAGS que los desarrolladores de gentoo nos tienen prohibido usar porque mejoran la velocidad y la productividad diaria.  :Razz: 

Luego este fork (nombre tentativo Xentoo) se hará mucho más popular y masivo que gentoo y al cabo de unos meses/años las dos distribuciones de re-unirán quedando con el nombre de gentoo-fusion, que combinará lo mejor de las dos distros.  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

No estoy muy enterado del tema pero si de verdad en estos momentos la fundación Gentoo carece de gente que la dirija no tendría ningún inconveniente en que Daniel Robbins lo asuma en parte. El tipo me cae bien aunque en las últimas apariciones parece que algo se la he subido un poco a la cabeza. Lo único es que sus palabras me parecen demasiado bonitas, si no explica un poco cómo piensa conseguir todo eso para mi las palabras se quedan en nada.

Saludozzzzzz

PD: ¿Por qué siempre la gente que no usa Gentoo ni lo ha llegado a usar suficiente como para entesase un poco se dedica a decir que hay crisis en Gentoo?

----------

## pacho2

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo creo que es el mejor momento para que ex-desarrolladores y desarrolladores que mantienen overlays se unan y hagan un fork de gentoo utilizando paludis, e-init y todas esas configuraciones y CFLAGS que los desarrolladores de gentoo nos tienen prohibido usar porque mejoran la velocidad y la productividad diaria. 
> 
> Luego este fork (nombre tentativo Xentoo) se hará mucho más popular y masivo que gentoo y al cabo de unos meses/años las dos distribuciones de re-unirán quedando con el nombre de gentoo-fusion, que combinará lo mejor de las dos distros. 
> ...

 

No creo que hacer un fork de gentoo tuviese mucho sentido, sobretodo cuando, si quieres, puedes usar tanto paludis como e-init. En cuanto a los CFLAGS, si de verdad crees que cierta flag favorece en algo a cierta aplicación lo lógico es que se lo notifiques al upstream directamente, para que la use si es mejor

De otra forma, intentar soportar todas las posible combinaciones de CFLAGS que se podrían hacer sería una tarea bastante complicada 

También decir que gentoo no es compiz  :Wink: 

Saludos

PD: Curiosamente, por algún motivo, siempre acabo usando distribuciones que están "en crisis" (slackware, mandriva, gentoo), lo cual ha hecho que deje de dar excesiva importancia a estas cosas  :Smile: 

----------

## el_Salmon

Recuerdo que en primavera Robbins intentó volver a la dirección de Gentoo pero por divergencias con los desarrolladores al final no pudo ser. La cuestión es ¿tan dispares son las opiniones de los desarrolladores como para Gentoo este "organizativamente parada"?

----------

## i92guboj

 *antogc wrote:*   

> bueno aunq las formas parecen un poco en plan "salvador" lo que dice tiene muy buena pinta no????? llevo varios meses liado con gentoo en un proyecto de software libre para mi trabajo, antes de empezar con gentoo mis conocimientos en linux eran bastantes bajos, ahora que he aprendido con gentoo no puede desaparecer!!!
> 
> un saludo a todos.....

 

La verdad, no tenía ganas ninguna de postear en este hilo, porque es "uno más de tantos" que han ido surgiendo durante años y años.

Los politiqueos no son lo mío, prefiero centrarme en cuestiones prácticas. Así que, al menos por ahora, mi único comentario en este hilo será éste: si tu temor es que gentoo vaya a desaparecer, no te preocupes, llevo años y años viendo posts como éste en el foro inglés, y nunca se ha muerto nadie, y lo cierto es que gentoo sigue funcionando igual de bien para mí como siempre. Los updates van a un ritmo regular, los parches de seguridad llegan, y bla bla bla.

Por regla general, claro... Hay veces que no, pero normalmente vale con dar un par de gritos en bugzilla (gritos suavitos, eso si) y la cosa se arregla. Quizás Gentoo no sean unos maestros de la imagen pública, pero  bueno.... yo tampoco soy lector de prensa rosa, amarilla o como cada uno la llame en su país  :Wink: 

Como nota final:

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=gentoo+crisis

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 62,100 de gentoo crisis. (0.35 segundos) 
> 
> 

 

De la fecha que quieras escoger... Vamos, que ni es nada nuevo, ni la calidad ha bajado en lo que a mi concierne. Es solo que todo el mundo disfruta con el marketing, y Gentoo eso lo lleva fatal. El que sabe como usar gentoo, la escoge y la sigue usando como siempre. El que se cansa se va, y el que quiere se viene. Gentoo siempre ha sido así y siempre será así. Y prefiero eso a que se convierta en un clone de mandriva o ubuntu.

En resumen, mientras ande la usaré, y colaboraré en lo que pueda. Cuando deje de hacerlo, entonces podré decir que está en crisis. Todo lo demás: "cosa de anarosa".

----------

## el_Salmon

No sé si crisis es la palabra adecuada, pero que no haya releases ni GWN desde hace meses, mas allá del problema con la Fundación Gentoo, es un problema. Y lo siento, pero yo no he visto un periodo tan prolongado sin actividad visible por parte de la organización de Gentoo desde que en 2003 empecé a usar esta distro.

Actualizo: Gracias al Planet Gentoo voy enterándome de algo.

Actualizo: Veo que el Gentoo Council (Consejo de Gentoo se podria traducir) si ha estado activo pero no parece preocuparle mucho que no haya releases ni GWN.Last edited by el_Salmon on Mon Jan 14, 2008 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JotaCE

Bueno yo no quiero pensar con morbo y siento que si hay alguna diferencia entre alguien estas se van regular, siento que si no hay actualizaciones en la web no inside esto en el buen o mal funcionamiento de mi gentoo, nuevas releases la verdad que tampoco le encuentro mucho asunto, mientras portage se mantenga actualizado creo que todo para nosotros seguira funcionando bien.

la Fundación Gentoo es un organizmo que esta funcionando de alguna forma que la verdad siento que hagamos lo que hagamos o sea como sea o gritemos o patalemos o hagamos berrinche no nos consideraran mucho que digamos, esto lo dijo como usuario final en un programa de computadora.

muy personalmente me siento muy alegre de lo que gentoo es y representa y le seguire usando que como dice diegoto "para eso es libre" cuando sea el dia de definir que hacer con gentoo pues ese dia me preocuparé antes no le veo asunto a desgastar neuronas gratuitamente.

Mas alla de mis propias intenciones espero que este asunto "administrativo" de gentoo se solucione.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Con respecto a este tema lei en muchos lugares como gente de otras distribuciones son duros con Gentoo, lo cual me parece muy bajo, nos pelamos entre nosotros?

Espero se resuelvan los problemas y si podemos hacer algo ajeno a este foro comentenlo por favor.

Saludos y que no haya panico.

----------

## JotaCE

Vamos jefe personalemente creo que lo ultimo que aqui podria haber seria presisamente panico creo que podria haber alguna insertidumbre pero de ahi a una paranoia colectiva? creo que aun falta un buen rato.

Linux es Linux llamese como se llame primero es Linux la diferencencia esta en como se lleva nuestro Linux claro hay gente que le encanta la idea de usar RPMs otros cuantos las apaciona la idea de usar .DEBs pues a nosotros nos agrada la idea de usar codigo fuente. por que? no se pero me encanta pasarme horas y horas compilando paquetes viendo de manera mas transparente como funciona etc. no se si gano rendimiento o no, y de hecho no importa, pero lo hise yo a mi forma y nadie lo hiso por mi, asi que los competarios del resto de los hermanoz Linuxianos la verdad es hasta por ahi no mas seria. no le doy mas seriedad que eso.

----------

## kabutor

sin que sirva de precedente estoy con i92guboj, de hecho al ver el titulo he pensado que alguien habia resucitado un hilo antediluviano, y no, es otra crisis.

Yo no tengo queja de Gentoo, los GWN ultimamente los ojeaba por encima, las actualizaciones funcionan y todo me va bien, un fork que me diera mas rendimiento no me llama la atencion, no le sacaria partido, lo del Drobbins.. no le conozco, pero fue el creador inicial y para mi siempre se merece un voto de confianza, si lo dejo fue por que a mi entender se dedico demasiado a gentoo y dejo de lado otras cosas como ganar dinero para si mismo.

Q por mi no hay problemas.. otra cosa es q gentoo ya no este de moda, q es algo q no me preocupa

----------

## paynalton

Creo que hablaremos de crisis cuando digamos que pasan mas de 6 meses sin que kde 4 sea añadido a la rama estable, cuando despues de emerge --sync ; emerge -udvn world solo se instale una nueva versión de tuxpain a pesarde que lleva mucho tiempo que no lo hacemos.

puede que no haya nuevas noticias porque a nadie le interesa escribirlas (a mi me daria flojera también). No se en que consista la diferencia entre una release y otra, lo cierto es que mi sistema, despues de tantos updates es muy diferente al 2007.0 original.

----------

## YosWinK

Bueno veo que nadie se ha rasgado las vestiduras y que la cosa está dentro de los límites de lo lógico. Como desarrollador y parte de esta comunidad que formamos entre todos, me gustaría hacer unas aclaraciones rápidas:

1. No, Gentoo no está en peligro. Como todos conoceis, en Gentoo tenemos dos órganos de decisión: por un lado el council, que decide sobre cuestiones técnicas. Por otro lado, la fundación, que se encarga de las cuestiones 'burocráticas'. Como todos podeis comprender, ningún desarrollador está en Gentoo por ser hábil burocráticamente o por su capacidad de gestionar una organización. A la mayoría de nosotros esto nos aburre. No es díficil imaginar que hay muchos problemas para gestionar adecudamente esta parte, pero la parte técnica, el código, los ebuils, los gestores de paquetes, las ideas, las implementaciones, bugzilla, los ports, los gestores de paquetes, los glsa, la lista de desarrollo, la documentación, los herds, los canales de IRC, el council, las decisiones, los gleps, los trolls, TODO sigue funcionando como siempre.

2. Daniel Robbins es el creador de la distribución, cierto, pero que nadie olvide que lleva desde Abril del 2004 sin formar parte del equipo de desarrollo. Casi cuatro años. Que nadie olvide que la última vez que intento volver a colaborar con el desarollo, duró apenas una semana. Hay gente que está a favor de lo que se conoce como 'la figura del dictador benevolente' (algo así como Linus es a Linux o Theo a OpenBSD) pero, a mi gusto, aparecer para hacer una propuesta semejante es, como mínimo, prepotente. Si Gentoo decide que ese es el mejor módelo, perfecto, pero elijamos a quien queremos para esa posición. 

Que sea la solución o no a los problemas de la fundación ... eso que lo decida cada uno, pero su propuesta no se limita a tratar los problemas de la fundación sino que viene indivisiblemente acompañada de encargarse de la dirección técnica del proyecto.

Entiendo que desde fuera se pueda percibir como "OoooH vuelve el fundador del proyecto, padre de la criatura, para redirigir este caos y devolver el espíritu inicial" pero cuidado: no todo el mundo está dispuesto a aceptar la dirección de según quien, ni todos los desarrolladores que lucharon por evitar la imposición de órdenes de manera unilateral están dispuestos a volver al estado inicial.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Tras leer parte de los artículos de Planet Gentoo, creo que ya me he enterado de lo que realmente sucede.

Cuando hay una comunidad, se necesita una gestión para tomar las decisiones.

Si la gestión se hace mal, o no se hace, la comunidad se fragmenta en grupos de opinión.

Y estos acaban degollándose a mordiscos, yéndose airadamente de la comunidad, haciendo forks, y en general jodiendo la marrana.

Robbins, con una supuesta buena intención, pretende tomar las decisiones últimas, junto con un equipo de confianza elegido a dedillo.

Tiene su punto bueno: Una directiva unida es una directiva eficiente. Una empresa democrática perfectamente funcional es prácticamente imposible (poquísimos ejemplos)

¿Pero que pasa con la gente que no esté de acuerdo con la gestión de Robbins?: O se van o se callan. Aunque al principio intente ser permisivo, el final es bastante claro.

Si alguien como yo, que acaba de leer por encima lo que opinan, ha sacado esta conclusión...¿que no sacarán los que están metidos en el ajo?

Es ahora o "nunca". Una vez acepten a Robbins, tendrán poco libertad de acción.

¡Hay que entender que Robbins no pretende moderar a la fundación, sino tomar el control último de tanto el council como la fundación!

Si yo estuviese metido en el entramado, no dejaría que esto sucediese (al menos sin asegurarme un puesto a la derecha de Robbins...y probablemente no me conformaría con eso)

En fin, es un tema muy jodido, y con poca solución. Es prácticamente imposible que salga una opción que agrade a todo el mundo, una "menos mala".

A la postre es como todo: La distro va a seguir funcionando igual. Esta decisión no está a la mano del común de los mortales, y mientras todo funcione no deberíamos de preocuparnos. La decisión se tomará, y todo seguirá igual. Y sino, en cualquier caso, no serán cambios mas radicales de los que ya hemos sufrido anteriormente.

Estos temas al usuario final le afectan muy de pasada. (Aunque en algunos lados intenten hacernos creer que Gentoo desaparece mañana, y que nos va a tocar irnos a Linux From Scratch XD)

----------

## ekz

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

>  yéndose airadamente de la comunidad, haciendo forks, y en general jodiendo la marrana.

 

FORK FORK FORK!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Pero que pasa con la gente que no esté de acuerdo con la gestión de Robbins?: O se van o se callan. Aunque al principio intente ser permisivo, el final es bastante claro.

 

Siempre (no sólo con lo de ahora) he pensado que si R. vuelve habrá gente que esté de acuerdo y otras que no lo estarán, así que lo mejor es que no vuelva y dejar las cosas cómo están.

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Estos temas al usuario final le afectan muy de pasada. (Aunque en algunos lados intenten hacernos creer que Gentoo desaparece mañana, y que nos va a tocar irnos a Linux From Scratch XD)

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(Por si alguien lo dudó, mi post que está más arriba es 100% broma   :Wink:  )

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Lo bonito del tema es que hay varios cientos de miles de líneas de texto en todos los posts que se quejan del GWN, y escribir el GWN sería mucho más fácil y requeriría menos esfuerzo. En otras palabras: si todos los que no paran de quejarse pusieran algo de su parte y se enfangaran las manos un poco, entonces no habría necesidad de hablar del asunto.

Así es la condición humana: todo el mundo se queja de lo que no hacen los demás, sin considerar lo que podrían hacer ellos.

Después de todo, esto es open source, y todo el mundo puede colaborar, y no hace falta conocer C, algorítmica ni saber programas en 20 lenguajes para ello.

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Lo bonito del tema es que hay varios cientos de miles de líneas de texto en todos los posts que se quejan del GWN, y escribir el GWN sería mucho más fácil y requeriría menos esfuerzo. En otras palabras: si todos los que no paran de quejarse pusieran algo de su parte y se enfangaran las manos un poco, entonces no habría necesidad de hablar del asunto.
> 
> Así es la condición humana: todo el mundo se queja de lo que no hacen los demás, sin considerar lo que podrían hacer ellos.
> 
> Después de todo, esto es open source, y todo el mundo puede colaborar, y no hace falta conocer C, algorítmica ni saber programas en 20 lenguajes para ello.

 

Estimado maestro:

De alguna forma creo que estar de acuerdo con usted. hace algun tiempo atras tuve un sitio dedicado a la emulacion de videojuegos arcade, objetivamente el sitio tuvo una gran aceptacion y un gran numero de visitas.

Sin embargo la falta de aoyo, de ideas y de participacion me desmotivo y hoy el siito es solo un recuerdo.

Por otro lado objetivamente, se me ocurre que las altas esferas de gentoo son algo inalcanzables y por mas que uno tenga alguna buena idea estas nunca seran consideradas.

----------

## paynalton

No se, yo ya mande un correo para apuntarme como traductor al español del newsletter mensual. A ver que pasa

----------

## Coghan

Otro que se queja, es gratis   :Confused:  , me acabo "dar de cuen" que las snapshot están congeladas también. Jeje, se nota que hace tiempo que no realizo ninguna install desde cero.

La última release del stage3 para amd64 es del 03-Mayo-2007, cuando antes te podías encontrar casi a diario volcados. Esto me va a fastidiar un poco al tener que rehacer mucha parte de las compilaciones para estar al día, y no solo eso, ahhhrrr, me viene a la memoria la actualización de la famosísima libexpat. Ahora entiendo los últimos post de gente quejándose de este problema.

Veremos si un alma de desarrollador caritativo cuelga algún stage más actualizado.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Veremos si un alma de desarrollador caritativo cuelga algún stage más actualizado.

 

http://blog.funtoo.org/2007/12/more-stages-new-openvz-templates.html

Entre los links del mismo blog encontrarás uno al repositorio de stages personal de Daniel Robbins. Hasta donde yo sé, drobbins actualiza eso todas las semanas, así que están bastante recientes. Por ejemplo, según veo ahora los de x86 son del día 22.

Espero que sirvan de ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Coghan wrote:*   
> 
> Veremos si un alma de desarrollador caritativo cuelga algún stage más actualizado. 
> 
> http://blog.funtoo.org/2007/12/more-stages-new-openvz-templates.html
> ...

 

¡Caramba!, esto es rapidez. Me habías pillado descargando el stage3 oficial, cancelo y descargo el de Daniel, total por probar, solo es para mi  portátil.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

Son stages completamente estándar, sin modificaciones de ningún tipo, solo que actualizados semanalmente.

No los he probado a fondo, pero el otro día usé el de athlon para levantar un servidor/router/cortafuegos en un viejo athlon-xp que tenía por ahí con la placa frita, y en un ratito de nada tenía el servidor andando y completamente actualizado. Me ahorró unas pocas horas el tipo este  :Razz: 

----------

